# Ditchling Beacon Times



## rich p (30 Oct 2007)

I thought I'd try this to see if it's of any interest as it's an iconic climb and one that many know through the L2B. The start is from the junction of Underhill Lane at the bottom and the top is the very large rock on the left.

For what it's worth my best time this summer was 7.05 but I've managed a lot slower aswell!

If it receives regular updates from contributors I'll bump it from time to time - if not I'll let it lapse.


----------



## bonj2 (30 Oct 2007)

That's not bad rich, you only need to shave those extra five minutes off and you'll be under seven.

ba-dooom!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Oct 2007)

I was down that way last week. The downs look like a nightmare to me...lot's of long drags and stuff...and that wasnt even ditchling!


----------



## LOGAN 5 (27 Nov 2007)

Got up there in 8.30minutes (timed between car park at bottom to the one at the top) after a 30 mile ride on Sunday. 

For me the hardest hill in the area is Borstal Road going up over the Downs from Steyning towards Sompting.


----------



## Tynan (1 Dec 2007)

did it take that long?

I remember it being hellish, creeping along in the full granny combination, yet it seemed to go by quickly, the last bend where it levels out to the peak would have done for me if it had steepened again


----------



## Smeggers (3 Dec 2007)

8 1/2 minutes and you class it as a climb?

You bunch of southern poofs!!


----------



## rich p (3 Dec 2007)

LOGAN 5 said:


> Got up there in 8.30minutes (timed between car park at bottom to the one at the top) after a 30 mile ride on Sunday.
> 
> For me the hardest hill in the area is Borstal Road going up over the Downs from Steyning towards Sompting.



Yes, the Bostal is tough, steeper than DB but a flat bit in the middle. The Sussex hill climb was there and the range of times in that was 4mins to 8 mins. I have yet to try it timed but it'll be nearer the 8 for sure.


----------



## Old Walrus (4 Dec 2007)

10'06" for DB, only done the Bostal downhill, might give it a go the other way soon.


----------



## Foghat (5 Dec 2007)

I've done it in under 5 minutes, can't remember what exactly but always did it just a couple of miles into a ride, i.e. before getting warmed up, and never in full-on hill-climb racing effort. I believe the pros did it in slightly over 4 minutes on the Wincanton Classic in 1990-91, but they weren't going flat out, and I reckon they'd do it in less than 3'30" if they were going for it. The phenomenal way Bugno rocketed up Wilson Avenue to the racecourse in Brighton in the year he won (at the end of a 130 mile race) indicates that he wouldn't have found going under three minutes impossible in the right circumstances.

I used to live very close by. Once, while trying to get some hill training for a pass-storming trip to the French Alps, I did it ten times in a row, without stopping, in an attempt to replicate the long efforts required on the Galibier, Iseran, Bonette, Izoard etc etc. On hearing this, a friend promptly went and did it eleven times - I never got around to doing twelve!


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2008)

Blimey that's some going. The thought of doing it once is enough to give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Zoom (4 Jan 2008)

There are a lot nastier ones over near Midhurst; Bexley Hill and Quell Lane to name 2, used to feature on the (now defunct) Sussex Corkers

didn't the Sussex hill climb go up another one near Storrington which stops at a car park?

I'm going to miss the club run to Shoreham via Steyning Bostal


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2008)

Zoom said:


> There are a lot nastier ones over near Midhurst; Bexley Hill and Quell Lane to name 2, used to feature on the (now defunct) Sussex Corkers
> 
> didn't the Sussex hill climb go up another one near Storrington which stops at a car park?
> 
> I'm going to miss the club run to Shoreham via Steyning Bostal



AFAIK, it also goes up Mill Hill from Shoreham which is longer but not too steep.


----------



## simonali (6 Jan 2008)

I remember, when I was as thin as a racing snake, I used to ride up there on a 44x17 gear doing the LTB and that was weaving through all the peeps walking. Think I'd have to walk up myself now!


----------



## Zoom (6 Jan 2008)

rich p said:


> AFAIK, it also goes up Mill Hill from Shoreham which is longer but not too steep.



don't know that one (unless it's the one up to Truliegh Hill; edit; yes it is, only know the bit on the SDW) mind you there's Sussex and Sussex when it comes to TT's (SCA, ESCA, SCCU)

just noticed your Ardechoise jersey; doing it this year? I am for the 2nd time.


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2008)

Zoom said:


> don't know that one (unless it's the one up to Truliegh Hill; edit; yes it is, only know the bit on the SDW) mind you there's Sussex and Sussex when it comes to TT's (SCA, ESCA, SCCU)
> 
> just noticed your Ardechoise jersey; doing it this year? I am for the 2nd time.




Not this year. I've done it twice so by way of a change last year I and 2 friends went and did Alpe d'Huez and this year we're doing Mont Ventoux. I loved the Ardechoise though for scenery, support and sun. I managed to get on the local radio singing that blinking song with the bloke who wrote it!


----------



## Zoom (8 Jan 2008)

rich p said:


> Not this year. I've done it twice so by way of a change last year I and 2 friends went and did Alpe d'Huez and this year we're doing Mont Ventoux. I loved the Ardechoise though for scenery, support and sun. I managed to get on the local radio singing that blinking song with the bloke who wrote it!



oh yeah that song  I had to endure it live in 2005 while waiting for the raffle. 

Hope to do Ventoux after L'Ardechoise (Sucs) this year. I did La Marmotte 2 years ago, brilliant but strictly a one-off (like PBP )


----------



## rich p (9 Jan 2008)

I did the Telegraph and Galibier the day after doing Alpe d'Huez and the Sarenne and I found it tough enough to realise that La Marmotte is probably beyond me now! Malheureusement!


----------



## Zoom (9 Jan 2008)

rich p said:


> I did the Telegraph and Galibier the day after doing Alpe d'Huez and the Sarenne and I found it tough enough to realise that La Marmotte is probably beyond me now! Malheureusement!



You certainly need to keep up a good rhythm to get back in time but the other 7000 riders certainly helps; by the time I got to the top of the Glandon most of the fast boys had passed me so it was easy to get into a group going at my pace.

some photos here;
http://www.egcc.net/images/marmotte-06/


----------



## Joe (12 Jan 2008)

Timed myself on the beacon today. 
I clocked 6:30 exactly (carpark to carpark) and it was about 25 miles into my 78 miler.


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2008)

Joe said:


> Timed myself on the beacon today.
> I clocked 6:30 exactly (carpark to carpark) and it was about 25 miles into my 78 miler.



Well done Joe, that's good going. I was about a minute slower than that on Saturday. Something for me to aim at if I don't die in the process!


----------



## Foghat (4 Feb 2008)

rich p said:


> I did the Telegraph and Galibier the day after doing Alpe d'Huez and the Sarenne and I found it tough enough to realise that La Marmotte is probably beyond me now! Malheureusement!



When did you do the Sarenne?

I last did it in 1991, I think, and the surface was very poor in places, with streams flowing across the road rather than through culverts. Was it like that when you were there?


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2008)

Foghat said:


> When did you do the Sarenne?
> 
> I last did it in 1991, I think, and the surface was very poor in places, with streams flowing across the road rather than through culverts. Was it like that when you were there?



It was June 2007 and very hot and very dry. The road surface wasn't great at first but okay after a short while but I can imagine that it would be 'interesting' in the rain! It was a nicer way back to Bourg though than just turning round on Alp d'Huez. I, unfortunately, missed the right turn towards the bottom so I missed a route along the mountain side on a narrow road. Did you see this route/


----------



## Foghat (5 Feb 2008)

rich p said:


> It was June 2007 and very hot and very dry. The road surface wasn't great at first but okay after a short while but I can imagine that it would be 'interesting' in the rain! It was a nicer way back to Bourg though than just turning round on Alp d'Huez. I, unfortunately, missed the right turn towards the bottom so I missed a route along the mountain side on a narrow road. Did you see this route/


No, we didn't explore past the col itself, as the surface seemed to get worse the further we got from the ski station. Back then, our 23c tyres would not have appreciated going further. What's the descent to Bourg d'Oisans like?


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2008)

Fast and fun after and well worth it. The minor road I missed, winds it's way across the mountain side and meets the Alpe road a short way up but I hacked along the main road back to Bourg.


----------



## Joe (17 Feb 2008)

Foghat said:


> I used to live very close by. Once, while trying to get some hill training for a pass-storming trip to the French Alps, I did it ten times in a row, without stopping, in an attempt to replicate the long efforts required on the Galibier, Iseran, Bonette, Izoard etc etc. On hearing this, a friend promptly went and did it eleven times - I never got around to doing twelve!


I joined the 10 time club this morning
I stopped for a few seconds to have a drink at the top a couple of times but essentially it was non stop. Ouch! No idea how long it took but I was really struggling by the ninth go Still getting used to the move from triple to compact double, I used to spin up sitting down but there was a lot of standing involved this morning
I saw someone riding up there with their kid on the back seat too, that looked tough!!


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2008)

10 times up the bostal, Joe or DB? Much respect either way!!


----------



## Joe (19 Feb 2008)

The beacon. I've done Bostal three times in a row but I don't think I'm up for ten times....yet


----------



## Foghat (5 Mar 2008)

Joe said:


> *I joined the 10 time club this morning*
> I stopped for a few seconds to have a drink at the top a couple of times but essentially it was non stop. Ouch! No idea how long it took but I was really struggling by the ninth go Still getting used to the move from triple to compact double, I used to spin up sitting down but there was a lot of standing involved this morning
> I saw someone riding up there with their kid on the back seat too, that looked tough!!



Good man! You know it makes sense. Next time do it with 42x21 lowest gear like me!


----------



## Will1985 (11 May 2009)

I couldn't help myself when I found this thread 

5:55


----------



## MacB (11 May 2009)

Zoom said:


> There are a lot nastier ones over near Midhurst; Bexley Hill and Quell Lane to name 2, used to feature on the (now defunct) Sussex Corkers
> 
> didn't the Sussex hill climb go up another one near Storrington which stops at a car park?
> 
> I'm going to miss the club run to Shoreham via Steyning Bostal



thanks for raising this one Will, looks like Zoom is referring to the hills the Garminator led us to on the way home. Quell Lane rings a bell but the really nasty one doesn't seem to have a name on google maps, maybe Aperitif can supply via the Garmin.

Wish I'd timed myself for DB now, would like to think I beat 10mins, but honestly have no idea, it felt like hours, but I recovered quickly so couldn't have been too long. I'd consider anthying between 1.5 to 2 x your time, respectable for me.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2009)

Interesting thread - 10 times up, 11 times, twelve... a piece of cake!
3 times before breakfast with kms under the belt was nice to see Will - the café would be serving dinner by the time you had done 13!

Regarding our route back on Saturday, we traipsed through Arundel towards Bignor






Stopping for a walnutbreak- big Al sees the signs





the English landscape

- along Haslingbourne Lane toward Petworth, Midhurst ROad, Upperton Rd where we arrived at Lurgeshall, where my spatio-directional difficulties took hold. The landscape was perfect; village green, beautiful houses, a shop, a pub and sun. Magnificent location.





Lurgeshall village green. Clarty hack posing.

Following that, it was 'dial in Farnborough' and follow the trail. Well, Fernden Lane pounced on us. First, a poxy pi$$ poor gravelly escalade which went on for ages then, following ' local advice' (bloke and daughter on MTB correlating with my mate Garmin) we hit a beast. When my front wheel parts company from the route, it is time to breath deeply. (What's more, I couldn't get into the granny as I rarely change gear on that bike usually ) The local forgot to mention that they like to take their bikes for a walk up the hill. So, onwards and literally upwards...





MacBludgeon mounts another mountain!





more countryside





Around here are some juicy climbs. Bring yer granny!

The Hogs Back, Devils Punchbowl etc - loads of beautiful scenery which made any screw ups worthwhile. For once Volvo and Daf trucks were absent, replaced by chocolate box houses and impressive paddocks.
I did a search for Fernden Lane and got this http://www.theaa.com/walks/black-down-green-sussex-fading-into-blue-421114 - flippin' steep is all I can add.

(Plenty of 64kph freewheels downhill though  - daren't pedal!)


----------



## MacB (12 May 2009)

Great pics Big Man, you really captured Lurgeshall green and the cricket etc. Also evidence of how I've learnt to stop Davy drafting me uphill, just pedal harder he can't keep up But you both put me to shame on the downhills, I spent so much time on the brakes I thought they'd wear out.

In all seriousness I'd love to do a loop round that way again, just not after riding all night. Think those hills are definitely better tackled fresh.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Wish I'd timed myself for DB now, would like to think I beat 10mins, but honestly have no idea, it felt like hours, but I recovered quickly so couldn't have been too long. I'd consider anthying between 1.5 to 2 x your time, respectable for me.



Luckily for you, MacB, I timed you up DB and you did 14m 22s. Never mind, mate, you did your best and that's all we ask


----------



## MacB (12 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Luckily for you, MacB, I timed you up DB and you did 14m 22s. Never mind, mate, you did your best and that's all we ask



sub 15, works for me, it can only get better, shame that you're at the 'on your way out' end of the chronological scale


----------



## rich p (12 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> sub 15, works for me, it can only get better, shame that you're at the 'on your way out' end of the chronological scale



Sadly, you're right but cruel of you to make it public


----------



## MacB (12 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Sadly, you're right but cruel of you to make it public



ah, but I knew you could take the slap down, just like I know you'll bide your time and then I'll get the internet version of a wet kipper round my face


----------



## Andrij (12 May 2009)

I enjoy tackling Ditchling in full daylight. It allows me to time myself with a sundial.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2009)

Don't worry rich, the young can't keep up with us old people of the same age.
They're probably rubbish in the pub as well. I was priveleged to chat to one of the barmaids at (one of ) Davywalnut's locals "The Monkey's Forehead".(I kid you not)

She said they had put a bar in the Gents to save him time...


Kids today! 

Ha ha - nice one Andrij


----------



## rich p (12 May 2009)

The Monkey's Forehead!

That's a bit of a howler! Still, I suppose a bit of gibbon take is in order.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2009)

Davy pleaded with me to stop. At first I said 'No'. Then he said "please, please - or Macaques will be dirty"

That did it for me.


----------



## rich p (12 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Davy pleaded with me to stop. At first I said 'No'. Then he said "please, please - or Macaques will be dirty"
> 
> That did it for me.


----------



## Radius (12 May 2009)

Might as well own up to my time, am eager to do this again sometime because I'm sure I can beat my fairly average *7 mins 9 secs. *


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2009)

Radius said:


> Might as well own up to my time, am eager to do this again sometime because I'm sure I can beat my fairly average *7 mins 9 secs. *



yes...fairly average.

Get back to your revision boy!


----------



## MacB (12 May 2009)

Radius said:


> Might as well own up to my time, am eager to do this again sometime because I'm sure I can beat my fairly average *7 mins 9 secs. *



Get your parents to move to Lurgeshall and then just do the hills around there. Next time you go to DB it should seem quite straight forward.

See, see what I had to put up with, I've got DavyW vanishing to the toilet and leaving me on my own with RichP and Aperitif, two of the oldest kids I've ever met


----------



## rich p (12 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Get your parents to move to Lurgeshall and then just do the hills around there. Next time you go to DB it should seem quite straight forward.
> 
> See, see what I had to put up with, I've got DavyW vanishing to the toilet and leaving me on my own with RichP and Aperitif, two of the oldest kids I've ever met



Apparently if you gave me and Aperitif a typewriter and a million years we'd come up with a coherent post!
(I can't say the same about Bonj)


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2009)

Speke yourself for.


----------



## MacB (12 May 2009)

allright kids, that's enough!!!


----------



## clivedb (12 May 2009)

Nice pictures of Sussex. My parents used to live in the village next to Lurgashall - Lodsworth. The pub in Lurgashall is strongly recommended, while the village green is the scene of Johnny Rotten's most notorious behaviour:


----------



## Radius (12 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> yes...fairly average.
> 
> Get back to your revision boy!



My what? Oh... 



rich p said:


> Apparently if you gave me and Aperitif a typewriter and a million years we'd come up with a coherent post!
> (I can't say the same about Bonj)





Aperitif said:


> Speke yourself for.



He's gone all Chaucer again...


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2009)

clivedb said:


> Nice pictures of Sussex. My parents used to live in the village next to Lurgashall - Lodsworth. The pub in Lurgashall is strongly recommended, while the village green is the scene of Johnny Rotten's most notorious behaviour:




Excellent Clive! Do you know the lumpy bit that we traversed on Saturday...towards Haslemere?


----------



## rich p (13 May 2009)

*It wsn't quite so clement at the top of DB today....*


----------



## dellzeqq (13 May 2009)

that's the Beacon for you. I've been up it in fog, in hail that turned my legs purple, and some friends did it in snow - in April. And who of us who did the first FNRttC of 2008 will want to forget the horizontal hail as we came off the hill that turned the right side of our faces numb in seconds.

7min 05 in (iirc) 2003. On a hybrid. Back in the 70s (Aperitif pulls up a chair to the fire, reaches for his slippers and pipe, and tunes in to Sports Report da-dan-da-dah, da-dan-da-dah, da-dan-diddly-dan-da-dah) I was doing it on a 42/19, but I would have never got close to a 44/17.


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2009)

rich p said:


> *It wsn't quite so clement at the top of DB today....*



That's because it wasn't a Freudy Night Ride etc etc...

(RIP him)

Now now rich - showing off. I suppose all that mist is the condensation steaming off your body after five ascents. (Or is Davy having a pee over the back somewhere..?)


----------



## rich p (13 May 2009)

Freudy!! Ouch
You should get a new Sig(mund) line

I was crossing it on the south downs way today so I didn't have to climb it, thankfully.


----------



## Dan B (13 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I couldn't help myself when I found this thread
> 
> 5:55


Hrm. It's never even occurred to me to time it before, but I guess I was about 10-15 seconds behind you on your first attempt? Something to aim for next time, anyway


----------



## toontra (13 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> And who of us who did the first FNRttC of 2008 will want to forget the horizontal hail as we came off the hill that turned the right side of our faces numb in seconds.



Ah yes! I still have a strong mental picture of the row of cyclist in front of me leaning over at about 20% into the sidewind, but at the same time trying to protect their exposed parts from the onslaught of hail. 

FWIW I found my tracklog of that ride and the Beacon took 7.55 (park to park).


----------



## Will1985 (13 May 2009)

coruskate said:


> Hrm. It's never even occurred to me to time it before, but I guess I was about 10-15 seconds behind you on your first attempt? Something to aim for next time, anyway


A lot more than that I'm afraid - I'd cycled up to the car park, got off and walked the bike back to that mound and taken a drink before you reached me. Maybe 30-40 seconds?


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2009)

Will1985 said:


> A lot more than that I'm afraid - I'd cycled up to the car park, got off and walked the bike back to that mound and taken a drink before you reached me. Maybe 30-40 seconds?



That's very coruscating of you Will...


----------



## clivedb (13 May 2009)

*Haslemere lumps*



Aperitif said:


> Excellent Clive! Do you know the lumpy bit that we traversed on Saturday...towards Haslemere?



Only by car - I'm ashamed to say!


----------

